# I think my ar is mad at me



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

My ar is just ticking over on 104k (I bought it with 93k), and with the exception of the starter relay crapping out and stranding me in Key West, and having to replace a combi-valve gasket, I've had to knock on wood that it's been nickel and dime stuff going wrong. 
Now on to the latest mess - For the past week or so, the temp gauge had been creeping up past normal and twice in the last 3 days the overheat indicator has popped up. The heat from the heater core is hot enough to make me believe the car is on the verge of overheating but if I wait 10 mins it drops and the gauge reads close to normal again. I dont want to tear into anything without some secondary opinions. The high-speed fan hasn't come on since it's started getting cooler out which leads me to believe the fan control module took a dump. BUT like I said, I'd like someone elses $.02 before I swipe the plastic for a part I might not need.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*

wow. i have NO idea what that is. headgasket maybe? when you say you wait 10 minutes, is that with the engine off or on?
you might need to get that to a mechanic as there are just too many variables. there could be a problem with the engine temp sensor, given that the fans don't come on... or as you said it could be a fan switch sensor, etc, etc, etc....
then, knowing these cars, it could be something like a taillight bulb being burned out that confuses the rest of the car








seriously though that isn't a "typical" allroad issue by any stretch.... good luck! have you scanned it with a VAG-COM? that usually can narrow down the issues a bit more. Are there local VW/Audi enthusiasts around you that have one? we have a huge network up here of people that have them & do free scans for each other. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I haven't had a "typical" problem yet with this car. So why start now?








Picked the car up from the stealership this afternoon... $312 to change the ETC sensor. I wished I'd gotten the call since I would've just changed it myself for $40. Oh well. And I now have a CEL up for my torque converter. Soooo next time it goes in for the TC and tie rod ends. Oh what fun.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*

A thought - check your temp sensor. Some S4 and allroad guys are replacing it with a (hmm, **** can't remember) different range (lower I think) sensor.
Time for a search, I guess.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilberBora02* »_I haven't had a "typical" problem yet with this car. So why start now?








Picked the car up from the stealership this afternoon... $312 to change the ETC sensor. I wished I'd gotten the call since I would've just changed it myself for $40. Oh well. And I now have a CEL up for my torque converter. Soooo next time it goes in for the TC and tie rod ends. Oh what fun. 


dealership can't do the repair without your ok first... are you saying that they went ahead and repaired it without telling you? that is illegal as far as i know...
in other news glad to hear you got it fixed, and VERY glad it was just a (relatively) inexpensive sensor. i wish any repair on my car was only $300.








in other news the TC isn't fun, lets hope you can get away with the rebuild ($1600-$2000) over the complete replacement ($4k-$6k). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

"Silber" - - - see the coolent temp sensor post for the info I was thinking of.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (eurocars)*

I searched, and i did find threads for using lower temp switches, but I don't have any mods done yet and really don't need anything but stock. This overheating is getting to be a common problem for high mileage C5's according to my buddy at the dealer. 
As for the torque converter, when is it high time to get it done? Can I hold off for a bit or am I risking like a catastrophic failure or something. I'd rather not ufkc something up really bad later if I really should drop some coin and get it fixed now


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*

Sooooo... yeh I got the quote today to get the TC fixed. $2700... I think it's time for a new car


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*

Never heard anyone say these cars were a cheap venture. Each one of us has to figure when enough is enough (knocks on wood) I have been very fortunate and the extended warranty helps which at this point is about even.
Sad to see you go if you do, and if so good luck.


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (eurocars)*

Well it won't be leaving me so soon. I've only owned it for 5 month.
Anyway, the teeth-chattering shake in the front end isn't so much the TC as I've found out. Bad tie rod end. If it was my MkII with a steering rack that allows normal feedback I would have self diagnosed it weeks ago.
The stealership quoted me $800 to change out the tie rod ends and re-align; a local VW/Audi shop is doing complete rods/ends for $230 with parts from said stealership. I'll check the tranny status when I get it back on Monday.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: I think my ar is mad at me (SilberBora02)*

yeah as you just said that doesn't sound like a TC issue... and the $2700 quote for the TC seems very high to me. that has to be for a complete replacement i'm guessing. you know you can get it rebuilt, right? all they do is replace an o-ring. rebuilding should cost about half that quote you got. i'd ask the place that quoted you "how much for a rebuild?" then call around and ask other shops.
the tie rod issue is just bad luck i think, i haven't heard of that issue being any worse on this car than any other car.








good luck man


----------

